# FreeBSD problem with nginx



## KateAsysteo (May 11, 2015)

Hello! iI'm a noob freebsdFreeBSD user iI installed script correctly... but few days ago after PHP version update iI got error like this:

```
502 Bad Gateway

nginx/1.6.2
```
[MOD -- Link to someone's broken website removed, no need to spam their already broken site]

And iI really don’t have idea what happened. I checked all installation readme files and I even installed freebsdFreeBSD again still no success.

Regards Kate


----------



## ondra_knezour (May 11, 2015)

You would have to spend some time reading this before we can provide you with useful answers. All my nginxes are running smoothly with several different PHP versions is best I know based on your given problem description.


----------



## junovitch@ (May 11, 2015)

Details would be helpful.  How about at least your nginx.conf and the output of `pkg info | egrep 'nginx|php'`.


----------

